# HELP!!!



## michelletoo (Apr 14, 2014)

My son has been battling cough/cold symptoms for a few weeks. This morning he woke up with conjunctivitis (viral).

I went and got Oil of Oregano and accidentally gave him three drops in his juice. About three hours later he took a bath and then spiked a fever of 101. It didn't say on the bottle that it wasn't for kids.

Can someone please advise? Do I rush him to the hospital?

THANK YOU!


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Call Poison control...they can tell you if he needs to be taken in/what to watch for. Hope he's ok.


----------

